# Laptop Kaufberatung 15 Zoll



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauch ein Notebook für mein Maschinenbaustudium, nur ich hab null Ahnung von Notebooks, weil ich noch nie eins hatte.

Nun suche ich eins, welches am besten diese Merkmale hat: 15 Zoll Display/i5 oder i7 Sandy Bridge/4-8GB RAM/kein Bluray-Laufwerk

Welche cpu bzw. gpu ist denn für mich sinnvoll?

Anwendungsbereich wären: Office, internet und hin und wieder zocken.
Der Akku sollte auch möglichst leistungsstark sein und eine beleuchtete tastatur wäre auch top.

Preislimit liegt bei 800€

Sowas in der Richtung: http://www.snogard.de/?artikelId=NOTASUSX5MS07

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für Vorschläge, da ich auch kein Plan hab welcher Hersteller gut ist etc.


mfg MoD 407


----------



## hwk (18. Juni 2011)

Dell XPS 15 und XPS 17 - Modelle, Gutscheine und Rabatt-Aktionen - Juni 2011
Kannst dich ja mal hier umschaun, den XPS 15 für 719 Euro (i7-2630qm, GT540, 6GB RAM, 750GB HDD (7200rpm)) gibts auf Wunsch auch mit 9 Zellen Akku und beleuchteter Tastatur für um die 828 Euro ohne beleuchtete Tastatur, 782 euro, sitzt du oft im dunkeln oder warum soll die beleuchtet sein? ^^


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Juni 2011)

und woher weiss ich welche marke gut ist?



ne, ich sitze nich oft im dunkeln^^


----------



## hwk (18. Juni 2011)

In meinem Link gibts doch nur eine "Marke" das ist Dell ^^ und da du 15 Zoll bei um die 800 Euro willst wäre der XPS 15 eigentlich ganz passend, und der Preis ist für die Ausstattung echt gut


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Juni 2011)

gibt es denn noch alternativen die zu empfehlen sind?

aber Sandy bridge und die grafikkarte sollten reichen, oder?


----------



## joebs23 (18. Juni 2011)

In Frage kommen z.B. folgende Laptops:
- Dell Vostro 3550/XPS15/Inspiron Q15R ...
- ASUS N53JF/B53J/X53SV/X5MSV ...
- HP Pavilion/ProBooks ...
- Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 15 ...

einfach hier mal die vorkonfigurierte Liste anschauen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb15w&sort=artikel&bpmax=700-800&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&xf=85_15~85_15.4~85_15.5~85_15.6~12_4096~525_ASUS~525_Dell~525_HP+Compaq~525_Lenovo+IBM~525_Sony~29_Core+i5~29_Core+i5-2~29_Core+i7~29_Core+i7-2~84_DVD%2B%2F-RW#xf_top


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Juni 2011)

kann man die notebook hardware irgendwie in relation zu desktop Pc Hardware stellen?

Ich hab nämlich überhaupt keine Vorstellung wie gut/schlecht die notebokk gpu und cpu sind


----------



## ViP94 (18. Juni 2011)

Beide basieren auf x86. 
Nein, Spaß beiseite. 
Ich würde noch einen Monat warten und mir dann was mit Liano drin kaufen. 
Aber da werde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich gleich in der Luft zerrissen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (19. Juni 2011)

naja warten könnte ich noch.

Allerdings weiss ich dann immer noch nich wie startk t.b. die GT540M im vergleich zu einer desktopkarte ist oder wie stark die CPU im vergleich zum Dekstop Pendant.


----------



## ViP94 (19. Juni 2011)

Schau einfach auf Wikipedia.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. Juni 2011)

ok ich würde sagen für meine anforderungen ist der intel QM2630 ganz ok und für die grafik eine GT540.

was meint ihr?

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Acer/Aspire_5750G-2638G50Mnkk/849884/?


wie ist denn das nicht FullHd Display beim Dell so?
Welche Notebook modelle haben gute Displays? Welche hardware ich brauche, weiss ich ja jetzt, jetzt fehlen nur noch die displays.

Woran erkennt man gute Displays ?


----------



## hwk (20. Juni 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ok ich würde sagen für meine anforderungen ist der intel QM2630 ganz ok und für die grafik eine GT540.
> 
> was meint ihr?
> 
> ...


Der verlinkte Acer ist eigentlich ganz nett, gibts aber bei notebooksbilliger wohl nochmal 10 Euro günstiger  
Ein XPS 15 würde 719 Euro kosten mit der selben Ausstattung nur 6 GB RAM statt 8 GB besseres Soundsystem, aber halt kein Bluetooth das gibt es aber für paar Euro oben drauf ^^,
Wie das nicht Full-HD Display im Endeffekt ist kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Juni 2011)

ich weiss nicht ob sich der aufpreis für ein Full Hd Display lohnt.

wisst ihr wo welche notebooks 1600*800 unterstützen, so wie das 
*Schenker XMG A501*


----------



## S4rg333 (22. Juni 2011)

Also zum Vergleichen von Grafik und CPU benutz ich immer folgende Seiten:

AMD Radeon HD 6970M Crossfire - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  -> an der rechten Seiten in Leitungsklassen eingeteilt und mit verschiedenen Benchmark werten hinterlegt.


PassMark Software - CPU Benchmark Charts -> CPU Benchmark aller Amd und Intel CPU´s. Dort kannst auch super die Mobilen mit den Desktop Cpus vergleichen. (Ich such meine betreffende CPU immer mit STRG + F)


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (22. Juni 2011)

jo die seite ist echt top.

aber ich bleib bei meiner hardware intel QM2630 und ne GT540m

ich weiss nur nich welchen bildschirm ich nehmen soll...FullHD oder nur 1366*800? gespiegelt oder matt??

i moment tendiere ich zum dell xps oder zum asus
Asus X5MSV-SX197V 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder schenker vllt.
XMG A521-7UQ ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm HD,NVIDIA: Amazon.de: tronic5 | Schenker Notebooks


wobei das acer schön günstig ist. Wär top, wenn ich unter 800€ bleiben würde


----------



## hwk (22. Juni 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> jo die seite ist echt top.
> 
> aber ich bleib bei meiner hardware intel QM2630 und ne GT540m
> 
> ...


 Unter 800 Euro bleibst mit dem XPS 15 ja , zumindest ohne FullHD display


----------



## S4rg333 (22. Juni 2011)

Was hälste den von dem hier:

HP Pavilion dv6-6001sg LC947EA Dr. Dre Beats Audio

Die Graka haut schon nochmal mehr rein als die GT540M. Preislich ist das Ding mit 749 Euro sowieso interessant. Einzig der Ram ist mit 4 GB halt etwas niedriger.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (23. Juni 2011)

beim HP pavillon steht, dass der akku nich grad lange hält (nur 2,5h), ausserdem mächte ich keine ati grafikkarte.

ich denke ich werde denn dell xps ohne full hd und dafür mit 9 zellen akku nehmen und vllt. mit beleuchteter tastatur.
Was meint hält der akku wohl lange genug, um mit dem laptop in der uni zu arbeiten?

Wie gross sind den die unterschiede in sachen benutzerfreundlichkeite zwischen 720p und 1080p bzw. zwischen matt und spiegelnd?


----------



## Fabi_habie (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich weis zwar dass du keine ATI Graka willst aber ich kann dir auch nur wärmstens den hp Pavillon dv6 empfehlen hab dass Notebook selber den Pavilion dv6 6003eg ist eigentlich gleich wie der 6001sg jedoch mit 1 tb Festplatte und 6 gb RAM zum gleichen Preis! Meine Akku Laufzeit beträgt ca 3,5 Stunden da der Rechner 2 grakas hat d.h an der Steckdose läuft die Radeon und auf Akku die interne Intel hd 3000 ist wirklich ein sehr gutes nb! Ich hab's für 750€ bekommen und hab 4 Wochen vergleichbare nb gesucht und keins aber auch wirklich garkeins bietet diese Leistung für so wenig Geld! Und hp hat sogar noch den Pick up and Return Service der wie ich im inet nachgelesen habe sehr gut funktioniert!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (23. Juni 2011)

wie gesagt laut notebookcheck.com hat es ein schwaches akku und ich brauche lange akkulaufzeiten.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. Juli 2011)

wisst ihr, wie das Tastengefühl der beleuchteten Tastatur vom Dell xps 15 ist?


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (6. Juli 2011)

das fühlt halt jeder anders. manche mögen es weich und mache hart.  den tastenanschlag^^


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. Juli 2011)

stimmt, war ne blöde Frage^^.

wisst ihr wieviel schneller ein 2600k gegenüber dem 2630qm ist.

bzw. i7 qm2630 vs.i5 m2540


----------

